# Hyper puppy after a walk



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone else have a hyper puppy after a walk? It doesn't matter what sort of walk I take my 4 month old puppy out for, she's full of beans when we get back. She has walks in the local park, in woods, on leash of varying distance, but every time it's like she can't unwind when she gets back. i have to encourage her into her bed and hope she settles with a few strokes and calming words. It usually works  At first I thought she was over tired, but I allow her to dictate the distance and pace. Am i missing something?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles goes absolutely crazy when we get back in the house. Even after a 7 or 8 mile trail run, he busts through the door and races around the house, shows off his toys to us, and wags his tail like crazy for at least 5 min before he calms down and relaxes  I think it's funny.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Totally normal - unclip the leash and they run like wild animals, after a bath too - mine get dried off and then run around the house and go nuts bouncing off the couches!


----------



## Moose57 (May 2, 2011)

its definitely normal for mine to do the same thing. She'll go for a nice long walk and fall asleep on the ride home, but as soon as she walks through the door its nut ball time for a few laps around the house. A friend of mine who is a dog trainer suggested that she needed more mental stimulation. so after exercise we practice manners and tricks for a while to take care of that and I have noticed a difference.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Phew! I have a "normal" V then ;D I did have the same thoughts about doing a little bit of training for mental stimulation when we got home. I tried this the first few times it happened. It seemed a prime opportunity to learn some basics. As Sadie would have to sit and lie down etc I thought it would calm her. Oh no it didn't! She would do the training and then still run around after like a loon. It is quite funny to watch though.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes....all normal......it's called "The Zoomies"...............


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep Baxter does this too! 

He is 5 months now and runs from one end of the house to the other jumping on sofas etc. Ee his ignore it by if he looks like he is going to hurt himself or knock my kids over we put him in his crate to calm down. It doesn't last long and crating him does calm him lot.

I had already read that they get the zoomies so wasn't concerned when Baxter started doing it


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Our 11 week old does this as well. Sometimes in the middle of the walk if its been a long day. I almost think its when they are tired they do it more. Like our guy's shark attacks are always at night or at odd times after a long walk when he should be knocked out. Then sure enough 10 seconds later he is snoring.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Just like children aren't they!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:-[ funny, we are opposite was normal, then. Hyper before, chilled after. Settle down after walk and take a nap.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

It goes...

Step 1: Nice, fun, exciting outing

Step 2: Seem tired

Step 3: Go home and immediately initiate "the zoomies"!!

Step 4: Crash 2 minutes later...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby does just the same...I like to think she's like an athlete "warming down" ;D


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Finally I have a name for the "jumping on the couch and behaving like a looney tune" ...... there is definitely a Zoomies hour in our house ;D


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Layla (5 months) does this after most walks. Every day twice a day, when we get back from our walk, she starts jumping on Bella (3 years) and basically roughing the big dog up, then in the living room the zoomies start, running round like someone is biting her bum and using my sofas to bounce off......and our Bella who is very well behaved and hates any trouble, literally freezes or hides behind me, with a look on her face that says "oh god she's going to break something! stop her!" I find it all very very funny, love it


----------



## yanza92 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 5 month old puppy and we go on walks every day through the woods off leash with her best friend (7 month old shepherd) they are full tilt running for the entire 2 mile long walk. When we get back home she is still ready for more running. It is the second walk of the day that gets her. I then go on a 1 mile long walk after work with her and my mother and her corgi which i think gets her and when we get home she just wants to snuggle!


----------

